# General > Hobbies >  Need to be in a band!!!

## spaceshipone

My names Daniel Mackenzie, I'm 17(18 in October) and I'm looking to start a band to get me out of my house because it's driving me MAD! Anyway, I've not been so lucky with forming bands but I thought I would give it another go. I play guitar and sometimes vocals (not often). I also live just outside Thurso. If anyone's interested then give a reply or email at kedaahman@hotmail.co.uk . If there's any bands needing a guitarist then also drop an email or a reply. Thanks!

----------


## Aslomov

I am not in a band. But a jam would be good!  :Grin:

----------

